# Where are you from and where are you at???



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2009)

So yeah, I think about this a lot. I am originally from Western North Carolina but I now live in Tirol, Austria. I always wonder about where people originate from and where they have migrated to over the years. I know that I am not the only one. I just thought that this would be a cute little way to get to know each other a bit better. So please, spill the beans.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_So yeah, I think about this a lot. I am originally from Western North Carolina but I now live in Tirol, Austria. I always wonder about where people originate from and where they have migrated to over the years. I know that I am not the only one. I just thought that this would be a cute little way to get to know each other a bit better. So please, spill the beans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So what brought you from North Carolina to Austria? I always thought it would be fun to move to another country... But never brave enough for that nuch of change....


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 24, 2009)

I was born in Tiny town in Idaho and Moved to Bay Area California. This little Idaho girl was scared to death of course assuming that every city in CA is the same as Los Angeles. But I love it here and now and would never go back! Its the perfect fit for me!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_So what brought you from North Carolina to Austria? I always thought it would be fun to move to another country... But never brave enough for that nuch of change....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I fell in love and it made more sense for me to make the move than him. He had/has a job that he loves. I hated mine. We're more financially stable here and there is nothing and I mean NOTHING in little ol Avery County, North Carolina. So yeah.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 24, 2009)

I grew up in a small town in Alberta, and then moved to Vancouver BC a year and a half ago. Two more years left in my degree, and then I'll probably get my Masters in Montreal. There are some really cool places to live in Canada, I also want to live in the Maritimes for a while.

But I'm a Swiss citizen and I really want to go live in Geneva for a year, near my family.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

I was born in Malaysia then moved to Australia. After finishing university in 2004, I moved to Helsinki, Finland (uhm yeah, for my then boyfriend). I've been working and living in Prague, Czech Republic since 2006. I thought I was going to spend just a year in this country but am still here after 3 years. I've my man and a good career. I'm pretty much settled down.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm from a surburb in New York called Long Island. I now live in Delaware. It's definitely pretty different, not just the terrain and foliage and stuff, but the people. They dress and act differently here.

I want to move somewhere else, and am moving to a more "city" part of DE in the fall.  I'm an East Coast girl through and through, so I wanna stay here somewhere.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm from Galway, a town/small city in the west of Ireland. I've never lived anywhere else, only ever moved twice- once from 10 minutes out the road and the other time from the house next door into the one I live in now (we own both, but now we live in the bigger one and rent out the smaller one). 

I'd like to live somewhere else in the future. I've grown up living a 15 minute walk from the centre of town one way and from the sea the other way so where ever I do end up would need to be near the sea and I'd need to live within walking distance of the town. Galway is nice, but it's a little small. Everyone knows everyone else! It's great in the summer, when you can go to the beach or sit in one of the parks in town, but it rains so much.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_A man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I fell in love and it made more sense for me to make the move than him. He had/has a job that he loves. I hated mine. We're more financially stable here and there is nothing and I mean NOTHING in little ol Avery County, North Carolina. So yeah. _

 
It always seems to be about a man doesnt it, lol.. I sure wouldnt have moved to California if my husband didnt drag me here. He was born and raised here..  But everything happens for a reason and again.. im grateful I am here!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 24, 2009)

Born in London, stayed in London. How boring.


----------



## fuzz (Mar 24, 2009)

I was born n raised in canada but my back ground is from fiji island.


----------



## concertina (Mar 24, 2009)

I was born in East Texas, and spent my pre-teen and teenage years moving around with my Army dad. Germany, Alabama, Kansas, North Carolina...then back to Texas for college. Spent about 8 months in Augusta, Georgia while my husband went through OBC...

...and now I'm back in Texas! A different part than where I've lived before, but still Texas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been back since '05 and in Austin since summer of '07.


----------



## jennifer. (Mar 24, 2009)

i'm from houston, tx but have never felt i belonged there.  it's so big, boring, and hot!  i used to feel i was going around in circles there and i was also sick of the stereotypes associated with it.  so it's been a lifelong dream of mine to live in california, which is where i'm at now--the bay area and i've been here 3 1/2 years.  also, for a guy (but not completely).  

i wish i could run away and live near easter island in chile for some strange reason.  i love it here too much though and hope i never have to leave.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2009)

I was born in Tehran, Iran. I lived there until I was about 10. My parents moved us to Canada pretty much as soon as they could and I've been living in Ottawa, Canada since. I have lived here most of my life now and have a house, good career and a husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do want to live in Europe at some point though (namely either Belgium or Switzerland). But for now I'm settled here.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 24, 2009)

I just loved reading all of your posts. It great the diversity that we have here. Some of us are a long way from home. Keep em coming people. I'm such a snoop!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

first off....




*Canadians!!!!!* hehe

ok my family is *Chinese*, my ass was made in *Guyana*, but have been living in *Toronto* Canada for almost 24 years.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fuzz* 

 
_I was born n raised in canada but my back ground is from fiji island._

 
ah fijiiiii, my dream wedding and/or honeymoon destination


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 24, 2009)

I am from Mi, I lived from when I was born til age 27(age 0-18 on the northeast side of MI, ages 18-19 in Big Rapids for college, and ages 19-27 in Grand Rapids for college and after that for jobs), now I live in Las Vegas, NV, for nearly a year already!!

I moved for a job


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2009)

Born in Beverly, MA.
Grew up in San Jose, CA.
Currently live in Morgan Hill, CA.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 24, 2009)

Born & raised in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. In 1997, Lived for almost a year in Los Angeles/Marina Del Rey area. Went back home. Then in 2001, moved to Birmingham, Alabama, and i'm still here (except for a year that i moved back in 02-03), even though i'm no longer with the person that brought me here, i got married last year, & moved my husband who is from Milwaukee, down south with me. Whew, cross country moves are exhausting!


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_ok my family is *Chinese*, my ass was made in *Guyana*, but have been living in *Toronto* Canada for almost 24 years._

 
*snerk* I love it.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 24, 2009)

born in london, moved here just before my second birthday... been here ever since haha. 

i wish i had the guts to move away. i always like the idea of moving away.. such as i've always wanted to experience life in the USA, and i've searched for jobs in Dubai for when I finish my degree. i've also considered moving down to brighton to be with my boyfriend. but... when it comes down to it, i'm such a baby and i'd miss my family and my friends too much. i'm glad i didn't move away for uni as i know i'd have been so unhappy.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was born in Venezuela, my whole family is Colombian and I was there until I was seven.  When I was seven we moved to Miami, FL and I've been here ever since...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_I was born in Venezuela, my whole family is Colombian and I was there until I was seven.  When I was seven we moved to Miami, FL and I've been here ever since..._

 
so i guess we were next door neighbors at one point in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have two gfs who are the same age as me, and they were born in venezuela too. what a coinkydink that we were born right beside one another and ended up going to the same school and becoming friends.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 24, 2009)

Born in Philippines, and i live in NYC =] And would like to end up in Canada, New Zealand or Portland!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Born in Los Angeles California, Currently near Dallas, Texas.
Soon to go back to where I was born =],and continue my life.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 24, 2009)

Born in Maryland, raised in Virginia (met my husband here) and now live in Mississippi because of his job. We have gotten used to it here, but don't want to stay here.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

I was born in Chicago, when I was 1 my mom moved us to Acapulco,Guerrero Mx. When I turned 7 we returned to Anaheim CA and thats where I grew up till I got married and now I've lived in most cities in O.C.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been in India all my life ... But, I've been to so many places here, for school, college, work ... Finally, am back home with my parents ... I missed them and thought should spend sometime with them before getting married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I'd love to stay all over the globe ... A year here, a month there ... I love everything I see actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I'm able to fulfill half my dream atleast


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2009)

Born and raised in NYC. I'll never leave, I love NY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent lots of time in France, growing up, and I try and get there every few years, I have family in Paris. I wouldn't mind spending part of the year there.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I was born and grew up in Trinidad (the island), went to college in Florida, live and work in Houston (which I HATE W/ all my being). I wanna live out my later years somewhere in Europe tho. Not quite sure where yet, or back home.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 25, 2009)

Born in New Zealand, have lived in a few different places besides  (New Mexico USA, & Chile). Currently packing my bags to head off to the UK in a week's time!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am from Columbus, Ohio....Living in Dallas, TX for the past 4 years...


----------



## blingmistress (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm new on this forum and thought I'd contribute to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was born and raised in Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia and moved to Melbourne,Australia to finish up high school and I'm still here. Will probably move to Japan next year to teach English for a bit and then probably back to Australia again. 

Would love to live in Europe but am not in the position to do that at the moment.


----------



## User35 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was born and raised in a place called Highland Park CA, I moved to Palmdale in my teen years and after I met my now husband we moved to Bishop in central CA. I lived in Eugene Ore. for a while but I dont wanna talk about that ..hehe. 






I love my new home town...isnt it pretty ??


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 25, 2009)

Born and raised in Arizona, living in Florida now.

Until now, the only time I DIDN'T live in Arizona was my first marriage. Then I lived in: California, Texas, Louisiana, Washington State, South Korea, and Tennessee.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 25, 2009)

wow! so interesting to see where everyone is from or is currently at. =)

I  was born and raised till a teen in Caldwell, Idaho moved to San Antonio when my dad had to help with the family business, did high school some college married and kids there,  and for the past 3 yrs have lived in a little town called New Boston, Tx after my hubs got a job with the D.O.D. Its small and country and nothing like where we used to live, but my kids love it here.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 25, 2009)

I was born in Victoria BC Canada, and I live in Victoria BC Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2009)

YESSSS, Go Canada!!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_first off....

ok my family is *Chinese*, my ass was made in *Guyana*, but have been living in *Toronto* Canada for almost 24 years._

 
Dude, my husband is Guyanese, he told me that there are ppl with Chinese background in Guyana and I never believed him..hehe small world, we're all in Canada now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I was born in Victoria BC Canada, and I live in Victoria BC Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha._

 
I'm visiting your town in May, have heard that it's beautiful, very excited about the trip


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 25, 2009)

I was born and raised in California. Born in Oakland, raised in Sacramento, then I moved to San Francisco for college, and THEEEEN I moved BACK to Sacramento to be closer to my family when I was having my daughter.

Last year around this time, we moved to Virginia to be closer to his family for a little while. I just recently accepted that we are here and to stop crying about it. I miss California and I have no intentions of laying down any roots here, but it's a nice place to be. We live in Fairfax VA. Very classy and neighborly place.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 25, 2009)

I was born in NC, been living here in the same city my whole life. I've thought about moving, but I'd miss my family too much. Plus the almost husband's family is here, and he wouldn't want to leave them either. I love NC though, and I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Dude, my husband is Guyanese, he told me that there are ppl with Chinese background in Guyana and I never believed him..hehe small world, we're all in Canada now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
haha that's funny! there are TONNES of chinese in guyana. it's so weird, but try to picture my dad's accent..it's a cantonese accent, but also also mixed with a guyanese accent cuz he learned his english in guyana. it's SO weird if u listen to it, but just when you think he has this weird little sounding cantonese accent, he'll bust out "TREE" (for #3) haha


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_haha that's funny! there are TONNES of chinese in guyana. it's so weird, but try to picture my dad's accent..it's a cantonese accent, but also also mixed with a guyanese accent cuz he learned his english in guyana. it's SO weird if u listen to it, but just when you think he has this weird little sounding cantonese accent, he'll bust out "TREE" (for #3) haha_

 





my dad says "tree" too. That's because of hi Persian accent though...lol! We've tried correcting him a lot but he just can't say it.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_haha that's funny! there are TONNES of chinese in guyana. it's so weird, but try to picture my dad's accent..it's a cantonese accent, but also also mixed with a guyanese accent cuz he learned his english in guyana. it's SO weird if u listen to it, but just when you think he has this weird little sounding cantonese accent, he'll bust out "TREE" (for #3) haha_

 
i LOVE guyanese people! They're so fun and just out there. every guyanese person i've ever met always ends up in a great friendship. <33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not to mention the guys are friggin cute)


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_So yeah, I think about this a lot. I am originally from Western North Carolina but I now live in Tirol, Austria. I always wonder about where people originate from and where they have migrated to over the years. I know that I am not the only one. I just thought that this would be a cute little way to get to know each other a bit better. So please, spill the beans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great idea.. I would love to know how/why you made the transition too!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Great idea.. I would love to know how/why you made the transition too!_

 
Duh, would help if I read the rest of the thread!!

I was born in East York, Ontario, Canada and now live in Oakville, Ontario, Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not a huge leap, but my family have all come up here from Trinidad and live within 20 minutes of me, so I am staying put!  I wouldl ove one day to move to Arizona or Australia.


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 26, 2009)

I was born in Alexandria, Virginia (on the east coast of the U.S.), but not long thereafter my family moved to Virginia Beach, which was literally right on the coast (the beach was across the street).

Around age 7, my family moved to a little town in northwest Louisiana (in the southern U.S.), where my maternal grandparents (and a lot of aunts / uncles / cousins) lived. I grew up there.

In my twenties I moved to Texas to go to graduate school at Texas A&M University (which is in that part of central Texas where the terrain just starts to turn to scrub land and desert; little rain, hot nearly year round). I've ended up staying in Texas . . . lived here now for over 10 years. 

A few years ago we (that is, my partner and I) moved to a town in East Texas when we got new jobs at a university here. I like it here - a lot more rain and trees than in central Texas. We get a real "Springtime" here - March and April are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 26, 2009)

^^The weather is one thing I love about NE Texas where I live now..the season actually changes, not like living near San Antonio, last time we went home to visit, it was so dry and...brown. everything was brown.  And we get so much rain at this time of year, our grass is so green and our flowers and trees are beautiful


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_Born in Philippines, and i live in NYC =] And would like to end up in Canada, New Zealand or Portland!_

 
Why Portland?? As in Portland, Oregon? I cant image going from New York to Portland. You have friends or family there?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_wow! so interesting to see where everyone is from or is currently at. =)

I was born and raised till a teen in Caldwell, Idaho moved to San Antonio when my dad had to help with the family business, did high school some college married and kids there, and for the past 3 yrs have lived in a little town called New Boston, Tx after my hubs got a job with the D.O.D. Its small and country and nothing like where we used to live, but my kids love it here._

 
OMG I grew up in Payette Idaho and then moved to Boise and finished Highschool... Im so glad you moved. I swear those that I know that are still there... their life stands still.... no one changes and nothing ever happens there!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I was born and raised in a place called Highland Park CA, I moved to *Palmdale *in my teen years_

 
Oh how cool!! I lived in Palmdale before I came to Texas ,nice to know someone knew where I lived 5 years of my life ^_^


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I was born in Mid Missouri and I currently live in Denver, CO


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I was born in Windsor, Ontario.. Now I'm in london, Ontario.. Wow what a move!! A whopping 2 hour drive!! Lol.  My family originates from Romania, I'm the only one in my family who was born in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nebbish (Mar 26, 2009)

Was born in FL, lived in IL, GA, & CT ... currently in Gainesville, GA. *waves*


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 26, 2009)

Born in raised in Houston, Texas. Always wished I could experience living somewhere else.  Maybe one day


----------



## ayisha (Mar 26, 2009)

Montreal baby!!! born and raised!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 27, 2009)

This is fun.
But my story isnt that interesting.
I was born in Toronto.. now I live just north west of Toronto.. yay
I would loveee to live in Montreal QC or London UK.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^ T dot to the O! what what! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_





my dad says "tree" too. That's because of hi Persian accent though...lol! We've tried correcting him a lot but he just can't say it._

 
my dad too. when my parents try to say "shit"...they say "sit" HAHAHAHAHAHA that's when the cantonese accent comes in. haha just like the H in three, they totally miss the H in shit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_i LOVE guyanese people! They're so fun and just out there. every guyanese person i've ever met always ends up in a great friendship. <33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not to mention the guys are friggin cute)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i use to work with this guyanese lady, her personality just cracked me up all the time. my dad's not funnie tho..the closest to funnie he's ever been is that he thinks my mom is crazy too. haha


----------



## Willa (Mar 27, 2009)

I was born on the south shore of Montreal-Quebec-Canada in a city called Boucherville. About 10 minutes by car.

I moved in Montreal 5 years ago, but I don't think I'll raise my childs here. I need a home with some place for that 

I wish I could live in New York
One day...


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 28, 2009)

oooh! this is fun! I love getting to hear stories about "migration" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started out in Corpus Christi, Texas - I lived on North Padre Island. I was a beach bum. 

My father worked for the US Military so I spent lots of time in other areas, although we kept our home in Corpus Christi. Most of my summers and sometimes spring and/or fall was in another city. 

I spent a few years in Fresno, CA when I was a kid - nothing permanant though. But I loved being in CA. It was a nice place, I will forever remember the amazing fresh strawberries there. Yum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also spent a time in Mystic, CT. Another lovely little town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From there my family was in Montreal for a time. Only about 4 months, but I had an amazing time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to go back and visit some day. 

Then I moved to Lubbock, Texas for college. Lived there for almost five years. Where I met my husband! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent a huge amount of time in Dallas, Texas (Southlake/Grapevine area) before I got married. I consider it a second home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now my hubby and I live in Leawood, Kansas (suburb of Kansas City) It's a nice area, but we really want to travel the world before we get too old and stuck in our ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to live in Melbourne and London to experiance the culture and people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now, I'm trying to convince the DH to take a job in Germany. He said he doesn't want to learn German...so...I don't know how that is going to turn out.  I think I will always consider Texas my "home" though. There is just a soft spot in my heart for my home state. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I don't end up retiring abroad somewhere exotic, I would love to end up on a Texas Hill Country ranch with horses and such.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_OMG I grew up in Payette Idaho and then moved to Boise and finished Highschool... Im so glad you moved. I swear those that I know that are still there... their life stands still.... no one changes and nothing ever happens there!_

 

I know! Ive been in touch with people I grew up with thru myspace and for the most part. nothing has changed at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just more crowded I suppose, so they say. I dont mind going to visit, but yea, not for me anymore. 




and nelyanaphonexia...woot woot! padre island! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mom and brother were there on the jetties yesterday


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

I was born and raised in Fort Worth,TX. Moved to Austin,TX for school... I really love it here, but, I hope to someday update you all on all the other great places I've lived. I have high hopes to experience a few different cultures before settling down in one place.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome Idea. It's great to see everyones "History" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Family is from Turkey, so I am originally turkish. I was born in Hamburg/Germany but moved to Munich/Germany 4 years ago


----------



## Tahti (Mar 29, 2009)

I was born in Boston, US. My parents are originally from Finland and had lived in America for 20 years prior to having me and my sister. We moved back to Finland when I was 4... When I was 12, we moved over to Ireland for 2 years, but then moved back to Finland again. When I finished my schooling I moved to England for a year, then Ireland for half a year, back to Finland for another year and finally to Ireland yet again for college! ;D


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

^^wow that's confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But great experiences, to live in so many different Countries


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

My family originates from Sri Lanka, but I've never been. I was born in London, UK... Moved to Moosejaw, Saskatchewan (in central Canada) when I was really young, and that's where I was raised. I just moved in September to the Toronto area for university


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Born and raised in Omaha, Nebraska...exciting, I know.  But living in Omaha is fairly inexpensive, so that has afforded DH and I the opportunity to travel a lot.  We both love seeing new places.  Next year we're planning on going to the UK!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 29, 2009)

My life is soo boring! I was born in Reading, PA. I've lived here my whole life except for alittle less than a year I lived in Tampa, Fl


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Born and raised in Omaha, Nebraska...exciting, I know. But living in Omaha is fairly inexpensive, so that has afforded DH and I the opportunity to travel a lot. We both love seeing new places. Next year we're planning on going to the UK!_

 
I have been to Omaha once on a business trip and I fell in love with it!!!  It is so clean and beautiful.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sundaram* 

 
_My family originates from Sri Lanka, but I've never been. I was born in London, UK... Moved to Moosejaw, Saskatchewan (in central Canada) when I was really young, and that's where I was raised. I just moved in September to the Toronto area for university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to Toronto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How are you liking it?


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 1, 2009)

Born and raised in Glasgow, Scotland. Moved to England aged 20, lived in Denmark for 6 months but was really homesick and went back to England early and I intend to leave the UK when I finish my degree, would love to live in Istanbul and Tokyo then move to the US, Canada,NZ or Australia permanantly.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 1, 2009)

^^Istanbul is an awesome City 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to be there in Summer and hopefully we'll move to Istanbul anytime soon


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalclear* 

 
_Born and raised in Glasgow, Scotland. Moved to England aged 20, lived in Denmark for 6 months but was really homesick and went back to England early and I intend to leave the UK when I finish my degree, would love to live in Istanbul and Tokyo then move to the US, Canada,NZ or Australia permanantly._

 
Come to Canada!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely come to Canada!!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 1, 2009)

I was Born in Santos, Brazil and moved to Tulsa, Oklahoma when I was 7. Got married and here is where I plan on staying. My whole family is here, but I would love to move to Europe. Especially Scotland!


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Scotland is really beautiful (esp. when sunny) the people are generally friendly and if you ever go there, I'm sure you'll love it.
Canada has a similar legal system to here (I'm a law student) and isn't as hot as Australia so it's my first choice, I just can't decide where to move to exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trying to get one of my friends to go to Istanbul this summer but since we're both 'financially challenged' it might not happen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my parents have been talking about going back to Dalyan in September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(been twice, love it) doubt that getting to Istanbul would be easy from there but wont stop me trying


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^
you might get icicles in your nostrils in winter if you live in canada, but....when summer rolls around, it makes u a happier person! HAHA
i do love canada. i also love the states too but canada's health care system is probably what's gunna make me a canadian forever.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

I was born in Brazil moved to New Jersey and now im in New York. I love it but its way too hectic for me at times.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

brooklyn, nyc born and bred. my dad is italian and my mom is russian. 

i still live in brooklyn. and i hate it.

i have an obsession with all things europe. i hope to move there one day. specifically to london or paris.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_I was born in Brazil moved to New Jersey and now im in New York. I love it but its way too hectic for me at times._

 
cool! one of my closest friends is brazilian. she's from rio and moved here when she was 30. she hates new york cause she said it reminds her so much of rio!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_cool! one of my closest friends is brazilian. she's from rio and moved here when she was 30. she hates new york cause she said it reminds her so much of rio!_

 

lol thats so true. Im from Sao Paulo which is right next to Rio.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_brooklyn, nyc born and bred. my dad is italian and my mom is russian. 

i still live in brooklyn. and i hate it.

i have an obsession with all things europe. i hope to move there one day. specifically to london or paris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I live in Queens and its okay where I live.

But we share the same obsession, I hope to move to PARIS! I love Europe!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_I live in Queens and its okay where I live.

But we share the same obsession, I hope to move to PARIS! I love Europe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i loveeee europe. 

where in queens are you?

ps. i adore brazilians. such nice people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pps, there's a great brazilian market in queens i frequent a lot with my friend. i always get my coxhina's there. (forgive me if my spelling of that is off)


----------



## lukinamama (Apr 3, 2009)

Born in Belgrade,Serbia(ex Yugoslavia ex Serbia and Montenegro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I live in Belgrade.I used to live 5 years in Cyprus.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i loveeee europe. 

where in queens are you?



pps, there's a great brazilian market in queens i frequent a lot with my friend. i always get my coxhina's there. (forgive me if my spelling of that is off)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_I live in Queens and its okay where I live.

But we share the same obsession, I hope to move to PARIS! I love Europe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey girls, I live in Jackson Heights! I love Paris as well.
Are you talking about Rio Bonito Market off Northern blvd? Great stuff there.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Born and raised in NYC. I'll never leave, I love NY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent lots of time in France, growing up, and I try and get there every few years, I have family in Paris. I wouldn't mind spending part of the year there._

 
I am sooo envious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a hybrid composed of black and Japanese elements and was born and raised in Tokyo, Japan.  We took a break from Japan and moved to California for two years, and went right back to Japan. After high school, I went to Georgia for college. Things didn't quite work out the way we'd planned, so my parents moved me here, to Texas. They still live in Japan. My father is originally from Texas, so he wanted me to be here near family. 

I'm a city girl at heart. I looove Tokyo. I've always heard Manhattan is a spittin image of Tokyo, so I've been obsessed with Nyc for YEARS. Last year, my then boyfriend flew me to Nyc for Valentine's Day to propose. OMG, I loooved it!! We're now married, and I kinda feel stuck in Texas, but I'm not complaining. Who knows what the future has in store. In the meantime, I plan to visit Nyc as often as I can. You girls living in Nyc..soooo lucky!!!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Hey girls, I live in Jackson Heights! I love Paris as well.
Are you talking about Rio Bonito Market off Northern blvd? Great stuff there._

 
no this place is called ipanema girl. it's in astoria, right off the grand central's last exit near the triboro bridge.

Ipanema Girl -- New York's #1 Brazilian Mini Market

i need to check out the place you mentioned though!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i loveeee europe. 

where in queens are you?

ps. i adore brazilians. such nice people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pps, there's a great brazilian market in queens i frequent a lot with my friend. i always get my coxhina's there. (forgive me if my spelling of that is off)_

 

I live in Flushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its like a mini china town haha but really nice people here. Im actually half brazilian, eventhough I was born there, my mother is dominican and my dad brazilian. I dont know much about my brazilian culture lol. Where in brooklyn are you?


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Hey girls, I live in Jackson Heights! I love Paris as well.
Are you talking about Rio Bonito Market off Northern blvd? Great stuff there._

 

Hey sweetie. So you arent far from me, cool. I hate going to jackson heights sometimes on the train its always packed with a bunch of people lol.


----------



## elique_ang (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm from New Hampshire. 6 months ago the boyfriend got a great paying job that he couldnt turn down in a tiny town in Pennsylvania. 2 weeks ago we moved our butts to Florida for his job. I've said to my family "the worst thing about all this traveling is that i have to limit my makeup choices!!" Airlines and baggage = no trust


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_Hey sweetie. So you arent far from me, cool. I hate going to jackson heights sometimes on the train its always packed with a bunch of people lol._

 
I hear ya, I'm used to it though.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_no this place is called ipanema girl. it's in astoria, right off the grand central's last exit near the triboro bridge.

Ipanema Girl -- New York's #1 Brazilian Mini Market

i need to check out the place you mentioned though!_

 
Thanks, I'll have to try the mini market!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_I am sooo envious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a hybrid composed of black and Japanese elements and was born and raised in Tokyo, Japan.  We took a break from Japan and moved to California for two years, and went right back. After high school, I went to Georgia for college. Things didn't quite work out the way we'd planned, so my parents moved me here, to Texas. They still live in Japan. My father is originally from Texas, so he wanted me to be here near family. 

I'm a city girl at heart. I looove Tokyo. I've always heard Manhattan is a spittin image of Tokyo, so I've been obsessed with Nyc for YEARS. Last year, my then boyfriend flew me to Nyc for Valentine's Day to propose. OMG, I loooved it!! We're now married, and I kinda feel stuck in Texas, but I'm not complaining. Who knows what the future has in store. In the meantime, I plan to visit Nyc as often as I can. You girls living in Nyc..soooo lucky!!!_

 
Maybe one day, you never know.
I do know how lucky I am to live in NYC, especially when I go somewhere else, I just feel so out of place.


----------



## Stephy171 (Apr 5, 2009)

born in dominican republic moved to nyc when i was 4 and now im in college in pa!


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 5, 2009)

Born in London, lived just outside Birmingham between the ages of 5 and 19, moved to Leicester to pursue a degree in fashion, dropped out, went traveling and now residing in Brighton.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

<--Becca is from Corpus Chistie,TX   moved to Phoenix,AZ 1990 now I live in Chandler,AZ


----------



## User35 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Oh how cool!! I lived in Palmdale before I came to Texas ,nice to know someone knew where I lived 5 years of my life ^_^_

 
I have that Afroman "palmdale" song as a ring tone ! lol

Palmdale...come back to meeeee ! hehe

My family still all lives down there so I visit about once a month. Its like 3 and a half hours away from where I live now.


----------



## emmy282 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was born in East Sussex, UK. We moved to Spain when I was 4, and I've been here ever since! Málaga, to be precise


----------

